# male cockatiel behavior



## kaiel (Jun 2, 2012)

hello guys 

first of all i just wanna thank everyone who has assisted me since i started in these forums you guys have been a great support and help and i really appreciate it .

so i got my male cockatiel 68 days ago he got used to the enviroment and the cage he now sings while spreading hes wings which means hes happy as far as i know 

and i managed to calm him down he wouldnt freak out when i put my hands in his cage aslong as i dont touch him and thats when he starts to make crying sounds instead of biting.

i got rid of hes biting in 1 month with a simple trick which is let him bite untill he gives up i just give him my finger or my hand and let him bite it hurts a lil but it works.

and i managed to teach him to step on my finger with an easy trick aswell cliped hes wings put him on the floor whenever he wants to go back to hes cage he had to step on my finger so now he steps on my finger when ever i want .

and my last problem is this crying sound he makes like when hes on my finger i try to touch hes head or get my hand near him he starts making a crying sound and shows me that hes trying to bite me i tryed everything and i dont know what to do anymore 

hope someone learns something from the experience i went through and i hope someone can help me im goin crazy


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

just go at his pace, dont push him too much. some birds dont like being touched and if he doesnt, dont push him  not all birds are cuddly


----------



## kaiel (Jun 2, 2012)

well im not pushy and its not that i want him to cuddle hehe but even if i move my hand to grap something he makes hes crying sound il try to post a video.


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

i know the sound, my guys both do it when theyre irritated. maybe he just doesnt feel comfortable with the hand moving so close to him


----------



## kaiel (Jun 2, 2012)

well i know he doesnt like when i move my hand near him and thats what id like to get rid of i dont want him to be afraid of my hand and i know he isnt afraid if my head i love to scratch hes head with my chin XD .


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

then he may have problems with hands, that might be something he may not get over or he may eventually learn to trust.

offer millet and favourite treats by hand when he is sitting on your hand this way he will eventually associate your hands with something good so in time he may be better with your hand


----------



## mouseb (Aug 2, 2012)

My cockatiel makes a squak when I try to pet him also, he also steps up and he hasn't sang yet but there is a possibility he is a she because I haven't got him sexed yet but hope its a male but my cockatiel has the same traits as yours but occasional nip here and there when i try to get him to step up to get out of the cage.


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

the behaviours above are both male and female.


----------



## mouseb (Aug 2, 2012)

DallyTsuka said:


> the behaviours above are both male and female.


Yea I figured that which is why I still want to go get a DNA sexing done. But have you looked into any of the self DNA sexing kits before? I heard of them being used but don't want to attempt.


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

i have used them myself for my lovebirds. theyre good, i did the blood test where you clip a toenail slightly short. 

where are you located? 

i used this company

http://www.healthgene.com/avian-dna-testing/


----------



## mouseb (Aug 2, 2012)

DallyTsuka said:


> i have used them myself for my lovebirds. theyre good, i did the blood test where you clip a toenail slightly short.
> 
> where are you located?
> 
> ...


I live in Baltimore MD.


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

you can go with 

http://www.avianbiotech.com/


----------



## mouseb (Aug 2, 2012)

DallyTsuka said:


> you can go with
> 
> http://www.avianbiotech.com/


That's actually the site I was looking at but the site you said you used seemed so much more organized.


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

mine is canadian, though i think they take american orders too


----------



## mouseb (Aug 2, 2012)

DallyTsuka said:


> mine is canadian, though i think they take american orders too


Yea they have a country selection list and United States was available


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

then you can contact them and see what they say if you have to do anything differently than i did. i did the blood testing, and i found them VERY quick


----------



## mouseb (Aug 2, 2012)

Well I sent in the order for the free testing kit and got a confirmation but probably will have to wait until Monday for further instructions.


----------



## vampiric_conure (Jul 8, 2012)

I should send in a testing kit for Archie. I suspect 'he' is a 'she', but I've never DNA tested 'him'.


----------



## mouseb (Aug 2, 2012)

vampiric_conure said:


> I should send in a testing kit for Archie. I suspect 'he' is a 'she', but I've never DNA tested 'him'.


Yea the suspicion makes you wonder a lot.


----------

